# Lease Template



## Itchy Finger (Feb 5, 2008)

Looking through the lease section of this wonderful website can be very overwhelming and time consuming at times while looking for land to lease or a club to join. Usually, there is just not enough information about that land or club in question.


Of course, some of us (me included) had rather not share certain information (like a phone # or exact directions to the property) publicly and only feel comfortable providing it privately through a private message, or an email. Besides, that info is mostly given when a person has interest and wants to see the land or hear more about it. Plus, you can never be too cautious these days, especially on the Internet! I mean, I'd hate to have a bunch of different supermodels just showing up at my door all the time. Wouldn't you?


So, with all due respect to everyone, I've decided to create this easy-to-use template to help you post your information more easily and to help others who are looking to find some of the info that they are searching for more quickly. Each situation will be different and you may have some information you want to add or leave off from this template. Simply add or delete information from the template as you like. It's your club. You da man/woman!


I sure hope this will be helpful to everyone. Good luck with everything and please take care.


Instructions

1. To use this template, simply select all of the text below    the red line and copy it.

2. Now, paste it into the message box for posting.

3. Next, add or edit anything to your liking. It's all up to you. Scroll to very bottom of page to see an example of how it looks filled with information. _The example I've provided is for example purposes only and doesn't contain any factual info!_

4. Okay, once you have all the info and wording the way you like, post that bad boy!


______________Copy All The Text Below This Red Line And Edit It As You Like_____________


*Members Needed –

Club Name –

Type Of Club –

Acres –

Location –

See State County Map Here –

Type Of Habitat –

Game Available –

Quality Deer Management –

Food Plots -

Supplemental Feeders -

Total Members –

Dues -

Guests Allowed –

Private Or Commercial Lease –

ATV Use –

Clubhouse / Camping Area –

Power –

RV Hookups -

Running Water –

Ice Machine –

Walk In Freezer -

Skinning Rack –

Shooting Range -


Contact Name -

Phone# -

Hours –

Email –



__________________________________Club Rules_______________________________________*

Here you can provide a complete listing or brief description of the club rules. Also, if you have a website you can just provide a link to the rules section here.





*Additional Comments*

Provide any additional comments you may have here or delete this part.





*Here Are Some Pictures*

If you wish to do so, you can provide some pictures here of some deer that were harvested, trail-camera pictures, or of a clubhouse. Or, you may provide a link to your pictures from whatever site that you uploaded them to. Delete this part if not.
















EXAMPLE LISTING BELOW IS FOR DEMONSTRATION PUPOSES ONLY AND DOES NOT CONTAIN ANY FACTUAL INFO!



Members Needed – 3

Club Name – Bulldog Hunting Club

Type Of Club – Still-hunting Club (Bow & Gun)

Acres – 3,500 (All one tract)

Location – Athens, Georgia (Clarke County)

See State County Map Here – Provide A Link To Your State County Map Here

Type Of Habitat – Pines / Oaks / Creek Bottoms / Agricultural Fields

Game Available – Deer / Turkey / Gators / Tigers / Yellow Jackets / Volunteers / Elephants / Chickens

Quality Deer Management – Yes / 10-point or better / 20” outside spread or better

Food Plots - Yes

Supplemental Feeders - Yes

Total Members – 10

Dues - $5,500

Guests Allowed – No

Private Or Commercial Lease – Private

ATV Use – Yes

Clubhouse / Camping Area – Both

Power – Yes

RV Hookups - Yes

Running Water – Yes

Ice Machine – Yes

Walk In Freezer - Yes

Skinning Rack – Yes (2 of them)

Shooting Range - Yes


Contact Name - Big Dawg

Phone# - (012) 345.6789

Hours – 6 P.M. - 9 P.M. (Anytime Except Saturdays)

Email – coach.big-dawg@uga#1.com


----------



## Jim Thompson (Feb 5, 2008)

looks great, now if folks will use it...or even a handful use it it will be good


----------



## chambers270 (Feb 5, 2008)

The only thing I see that could make it better:

If people would use the name of the county in the title of the thread. Location is by far the msot important part

Chris


----------



## Itchy Finger (Feb 6, 2008)

chambers270 said:


> The only thing I see that could make it better:
> 
> If people would use the name of the county in the title of the thread. Location is by far the msot important part
> 
> Chris



Yes, that would make things easier when looking. This post would make for a good sticky for people to get an idea of what info to post. 

When it's starts getting close to hunting season the activity will pick up.


----------



## pfharris1965 (Feb 16, 2008)

*...*

Yo itchy finger...how's this man...?

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=169554


----------



## Itchy Finger (Mar 14, 2008)

WPH44 said:


> Yo itchy finger...how's this man...?
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=169554



Sweet!


----------



## deer buster (Mar 14, 2008)

great idea!! A+++++  Thanks for the help.


----------

